# Mindfactory Zusammenbau Erfahrungen?



## rageagainstmax (15. April 2014)

Hi,

hoffe bin hier nicht in der falschen Rubrik mit dieser Frage . Wenn doch, tut es mir leid 
Wollte einfach mal hören wie so eure erfahrungen mit dem zusammenbau-service von mindfactory waren. Kostet ja 100€, aber es wird "einiges" versprochen. 
wäre nett, wenn ihr einfach mal eure erfahrungen, meinungen niederschreiben würdet.

Lg Max


----------



## toxic27 (15. April 2014)

Hallo,

also bei uns im Laden richtet der "Bastelpreis" nach dem Preis des Systems (Immer ca. 10% vom Kaufpreis). Was kostet den dein System bei MF ? Für 100€ sollte das schon annähernd perfekt bzw. perfekt gebaut werden. Kabel unsichtbar verlegt ect. 

PS: Ich würde sowas ja lassen und das Geld sparen wenn du einen Freund oder Bekannten hast der das kann. Zumal wenn du einen CPU Kühler orderst der verschraubt werden muss würde ich das sowieso nicht so verschicken lassen. Sollte aber klar sein das da am ehesten was passieren kann mit.

MfG tox27


----------



## Goyoma (15. April 2014)

Ich schließe mich meinem Vorredner an. Ich denke der Service ist schon ok, aber wenn du andere Zusammenbaumöglichkeiten hast dann lass dir das so zusammenbauen!


----------



## Rosigatton (15. April 2014)

Z.B. von uns  : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-vor-ort-hilfe-bei-montage-und-problemen.html


----------



## RyzA (15. April 2014)

Also 100 Euro für den Zusammebau finde ich schon echt teuer. Bei unseren örtlichen PC Fachgeschäft kostet das 60 Euro inklusive Stabilitätstests und Softwareinstallation.


----------



## shadie (15. April 2014)

Stimme meinen Vorrednern zu.

100 € ist echt happig, bei hardwareversand geht das z.B. günstiger.

Generell würde ich aber keine PC´s zusammenbauen lassen von solchen Händlern weil beim Transport sehr viel kaputt gehen kann.
(Kühler beschädigt das MB
Graka bricht im Slot ab.

Das passiert wohl alles relativ selten aber das Risiko ist halt da.

Zusammenbauen dauert für erfahrene Leute keine 10 Minuten.


----------



## RyzA (15. April 2014)

shadie schrieb:


> Zusammenbauen dauert für erfahrene Leute keine 10 Minuten.


 Das glaube ich nicht!

Da kann eigentlich nur ******** bei rauskommen...


----------



## Rosigatton (15. April 2014)

Jepp, das würde ich gerne mal sehen, wie ein erfahrener Schrauber nen Rechner in 10 Minuten zusammenballert


----------



## RyzA (15. April 2014)

Ich denke für einen *vernünftigen* Zusammenbau sollte man schon ne Stunde einplanen. Manche sind vielleicht etwas schneller.


----------



## Shaav (15. April 2014)

Was ist denn bei dir unter "vernünftig" zu verstehen?


----------



## RyzA (15. April 2014)

Naja, das alles sauber verbaut, richtig angeschlossen und die Kabel ordentlich verlegt werden.


----------



## playaz (15. April 2014)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Naja, das alles sauber verbaut, richtig angeschlossen und die Kabel ordentlich verlegt werden.



Der like ist für das Foto hahah


----------



## RyzA (15. April 2014)

Mußte mal wieder sein!


----------



## shadie (15. April 2014)

Ich sags mal so, es kommt drauf an, wie viel Hardware verbaut wird.

Wenn alles ausgepackt ist baue ich dir einen Rechner sogar ordentlich in 10 Minuten auf.
Weiß nich wo da das Problem ist.

Wenn auf den Prozzi noch ein dicker Kühler rauf muss, 20 Festplatten rein kommen und die Graka nen anderen Kühler bekommen soll, kommt man mit 10 Minuten natürlich nicht hin, das ist klar 


Aber bei ordentlicher Vorbereitung (Arbeitsplatz mit Kabelbindern usw) und ausgepackter Hardware, 10 Minuten.


----------



## RyzA (15. April 2014)

Was ich schwer glauben kann.


----------



## Verminaard (15. April 2014)

Und jeder hat einen vorbereiteten Arbeitsplatz, der nur fuers Rechnerzusammenbauen genau so starbereit dasteht.
Dauert alleine das Vorbereiten weit aus laenger als 10 Minuten.
Je nach Gehaeuse, Kuehler und andere Komponenten dauerts halt laenger.

Wenn ich das so lese, stellt sich mir die Frage, ob ich die Hardware die ich verbaue etwas zu sanft und vorsichtig anpacke.
Die Komponenten einfach reinwixxen, zu sowas kann man doch nicht fachgerechter Zusammenbau sagen.


----------



## Rosigatton (15. April 2014)

Jepp, ich bezweifle auch sehr stark die 10 Minuten


----------



## RyzA (15. April 2014)

Vielleicht ist die von mir gennante Stunde auch zu hoch gegriffen (bin davon ausgegangen das sich jemand Zeit beim Zusammenbau läßt, ordentlich arbeitet und alles gut überprüft) aber ne halbe Stunde sollte man auf jeden Fall einplanen denke ich. Also im Schnitt.


----------



## Toffelwurst (15. April 2014)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist die von mir gennante Stunde auch zu hoch gegriffen (bin davon ausgegangen das sich jemand Zeit beim Zusammenbau läßt, ordentlich arbeitet und alles gut überprüft) aber ne halbe Stunde sollte man auf jeden Fall einplanen denke ich. Also im Schnitt.


 
Stunde ist absolut im Rahmen. Wenn du alles auspackst und evtl. noch auf Beschädigungen prüfst und kabel alle schön verlegst sind auch locker mal zwei Stunden vergangen. Außerdem möchte man sich doch auch mal anschauen was man da gekauft hat  Und sind wir mal ehrlich, jeder von uns, der schon mal einen PC zusammengebaut hat, hat mindestens ein mal den dicken Macho montiert um dann festzustellen, dass er den CPU Stecker vergessen hat und ihn ums Verrecken mit montiertem Kühler nicht drauf bekommt 

In 10 Minuten bekommst du die Hardware ins Gehäuse geklatscht, da muss dann aber alles glatt laufen und es sieht aus wie aus dem Ar*ch gezogen. Kabel verlegst du auch nicht gescheit in 10 Minuten.

Wenn ich für Freunde einen PC zusammen baue und auch installieren muss nehme ich mir einen ganzen Samstag Nachmittag Zeit dafür. Mein eigener PC zählt da nicht, der ist eine Dauerbaustelle


----------



## Threshold (15. April 2014)

shadie schrieb:


> Ich sags mal so, es kommt drauf an, wie viel Hardware verbaut wird.
> 
> Wenn alles ausgepackt ist baue ich dir einen Rechner sogar ordentlich in 10 Minuten auf.
> Weiß nich wo da das Problem ist.
> ...


 
Echt?
10 Minuten?
Du schaffst es also in 10 Minuten CPU, RAM und Kühler auf das Mainboard zu bauen, die Abstandshalter ins Case zu schrauben, Slot Blende einsetzen, Mainboard einbauen, Netzteil einbauen, anschließen, Lüfter ins Case einbauen, Festplatten, Laufwerk einbauen, alles anschließen, Case mit Mainboard verdrahten, Grafikkarte einbauen, anschließen und dann den Rechner zu starten?
In 10 Minuten?


----------



## SpeCnaZ (15. April 2014)

Chuck Norris muss das Mobo nicht ins Case legen er legt das Case ins Mobo 

Also nene unmöglich


----------



## Rosigatton (15. April 2014)

@ Thresh

Da komme ich nicht mit, bin wohl zu alt, ich brauche wenigstens 12 Minuten für alles


----------



## Threshold (15. April 2014)

Also ich brauche eine Stunde um einen Rechner fertig zusammen zu bauen.
Je nach dem kann es auch mal 10 Minuten eher fertig sein  oder auch mal eine halbe Stunde länger dauern. Kommt darauf welche Hardware in welches Case kommt.
So ist es z.B. nervig nachträglich noch Festplatten einzubauen weil man so schlecht an die Sata Ports des Mainboard heran kommt.
Daher schließe ich immer sämtliche Sata Kabel die mein board dabei sind gleich aufs Mainboard auch wenn nur 2 davon gebraucht werden.
Will der Kunde aber später mal eine weitere Platte einbauen muss er sich nicht die finger abbrechen. Denn das Kabel ist schon da. Er braucht es nur einstecken.


----------



## Shaav (15. April 2014)

Wo ist das Problem den Kasten in 10 Minuten zusammen zu bauen? Mehr als nen Schraubenzieher und ein Bündel Kabelbinder braucht man nicht.

10 Minuten 
- 4 Minuten inklusive WLP auftragen: "CPU, RAM und Kühler auf das Mainboard zu bauen"
- 0 Minuten da schon verbaut. "die Abstandshalter ins Case zu schrauben"
- 1 Minute "Slot Blende einsetzen, Mainboard einbauen," 
- 1 Minute "Netzteil einbauen, anschließen," 
- 2 Minute "Lüfter ins Case einbauen, Festplatten, Laufwerk einbauen, alles anschließen, Case mit Mainboard verdrahten,"
- 2 Minuten "Grafikkarte einbauen, anschließen und dann den Rechner zu starten?"


----------



## Threshold (15. April 2014)

Na das will ich sehen. Auch dass die Abstandshalter schon drin sind. 
Und ich kenne niemanden der ein Netzteil innerhalb einer Minute einbaut die Kabel richtig sortiert und dann alles anschließt.
Ebenso kenne ich niemanden der innerhalb einer Minute das Case verdrahtet und nebenbei noch Festplatten, Lüfter und Laufwerke einbaut.

Ich finde du übertreibst einfach.
Bau doch mal einen Rechner zusammen und stopp die Zeit.


----------



## Rosigatton (15. April 2014)

Ich mache das alles "Kraft meiner Gedanken" 

Ich glaube auch nicht, das Shaav das ernst gemeint hat


----------



## Threshold (15. April 2014)

Es geht ja auch nicht darum was "vorzubereiten" denn alles gehört zum Rechner zusammenbau dazu.
Da kannst du nicht einfach was auslassen oder es so "vorbereiten" dass es in 10 Minuten fertig ist.
Das könnte ich auch.


----------



## RyzA (15. April 2014)

@Shaav: Ist hier Märchenstunde oder was?


----------



## Shaav (15. April 2014)

Naja, vielleicht nutzt ihr einfach mehr Festplatten, Lüfter, einbauunfreundliche Gehäuse, schwer montierbare CPU-Kühler, dann ist das mit den 10 Min natürlich nicht machbar


----------



## Xcravier (15. April 2014)

Wäre auf jedenfall ein ziemlich guter Stundenlohn, wenn die das bei Mindafactory auch in 10 min hinkriegen würden 

100€ * 6 = 600€ Stundenlohn


----------



## Caduzzz (15. April 2014)

Xcravier schrieb:


> Wäre auf jedenfall ein ziemlich guter Stundenlohn, wenn die das bei Mindafactory auch in 10 min hinkriegen würden
> 
> 100€ * 6 = 600€ Stundenlohn



Minus: -340€ Persnalkosten
-150€ Stromkosten und Lagerhallenkredit
-50€ "Zuwendung" für den DHL Fahrer

sind wir bei "Plus": +60€ sind natürlich fiktive Zahlen, aber 100€ x 6 = Stundenlohn ist dann doch zu einfach gerechnet  nichts für Ungut


----------



## RedVapor (15. April 2014)

Zumal du genug Aufträge brauchst um durchgängig ale zehn Minuten zu montieren.  Es wird eher so sein dass pro Tag max. 2 Montagen zusammenkommen du das Personal aber 8h bezahlst. (Klar machen die Versand usw in der Zwischenzeit) trotzdem klappt das mit den 600€/h nicht.


----------



## Rosigatton (15. April 2014)

Ist doch voll der Schwachsinn, einen Rechner in 10 Minuten zusammenschrauben 

Den shice glaube ich im Leben nicht


----------



## RyzA (15. April 2014)

RedVapor schrieb:


> Zumal du genug Aufträge brauchst um durchgängig ale zehn Minuten zu montieren.  Es wird eher so sein dass pro Tag max. 2 Montagen zusammenkommen du das Personal aber 8h bezahlst. (Klar machen die Versand usw in der Zwischenzeit) trotzdem klappt das mit den 600€/h nicht.


 Also Mindfactory die haben schon Daueraufträge glaube ich.

Auch wenn der Preis für den Zusammenbau wohl nicht wenige abschreckt...

Aber wenn es keiner machen würde, dann könnten sie auch nicht so einen Preis verlangen!


----------



## Xcravier (15. April 2014)

RedVapor schrieb:


> Zumal du genug Aufträge brauchst um durchgängig ale zehn Minuten zu montieren.  Es wird eher so sein dass pro Tag max. 2 Montagen zusammenkommen du das Personal aber 8h bezahlst. (Klar machen die Versand usw in der Zwischenzeit) trotzdem klappt das mit den 600€/h nicht.



War auch nicht wirklich ernst gemeint mit den 600€ (war nur eine Anspielung auf die 10 min)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. April 2014)

10 Minuten wären wohl Wunschdenken, das ist ja nicht mal zu schaffen wenn die Hardware als Schüttgut vorliegt. Die werden bei MF schon Erfahrungswerte haben und entsprechend den Preis kalkuliert haben


----------



## Shaav (15. April 2014)

100€ sind aber echt happig. Erst recht wenn man sieht, dass z.B. Hardwareversand für die gleiche ARbeit nur 30€ verlangt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. April 2014)

Scheinbar die gleiche Leistung erbringen, wissen kann es nur jemand der beiden Läden über die Schulter geschaut hat


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. April 2014)

Shaav schrieb:


> Wo ist das Problem den Kasten in 10 Minuten zusammen zu bauen? Mehr als nen Schraubenzieher und ein Bündel Kabelbinder braucht man nicht.
> 
> 10 Minuten
> - 4 Minuten inklusive WLP auftragen: "CPU, RAM und Kühler auf das Mainboard zu bauen"
> ...


 Schaut dann aber auch so aus

Sorry, aber das ganze is 'nen bisserl arg optimistisch eingeschätzt. FÜrs Netzteil brauchts definitv mehr als 1min!
Inkl Verkabelung natürlich. 2-3 würd ich akzeptieren.
Aber CPU, RAM und Kühler aufs Board bauen bruahct ganz sicher keine 4min, wenn du einen guten Kühler hast...

Und Lüfter einbauen hängt davon ab, wo der sitzt und was man alles dafür abbauen 'darf'...

PS: und ein Gehäuse mit Kröpfung (vormontierten Abstandshaltern) ist einfach Müll/billig Schrott...

Und ein gaz wichtiger Punkt wurde vergessen:
Das ganze Zeugs muss erst mal ausgepackt werden!
Da sind 30min schon eher realistisch. Unter 15min gehts wohl nur schwer...


----------



## shadie (17. April 2014)

shadie schrieb:


> Ich sags mal so, es kommt drauf an, wie viel Hardware verbaut wird.
> 
> Wenn alles ausgepackt ist baue ich dir einen Rechner sogar ordentlich in 10 Minuten auf.
> Weiß nich wo da das Problem ist.
> ...


 
Ich verstehe hier grad nicht warum sich so viele über die von mir angepeilten 10 Minuten aufregen.
Als ich den HTPC für meine Mutter zusammengebaut habe waren folgende Komponenten vorhanden:

A8 6600k asrock FM2 itx, bitfenix Prodigy und nen BQ 350w

Ich habe da die Zeit gestoppt und es waren knappe 10 Minuten 9:54.


Wie 2 Seiten weiter vorne  erwähnt gehört für mich das Vorbereiten des Arbeitsplatzes nicht zum Zusammenschrauben dazu, bei mir ist der Heimwerkerplatz im Keller und der ist IMMER aufgeräumt, bei MF wird das ähnlich sein

Das Auspacken gehört für MICH auch nicht zum EINBAU dazu, für mich ist das Vorbereitung, ich mache vor dem Einbau gerne noch Fotos von der Hardware.
Bei MF werden das wahrscheinlich Azubis oder so für die "richtigen" Mitarbeiter machen (das Auspacken nicht die Fotos )

Das habe ich beides bei meinen 10 Minuten ausgeschlossen und wer das nicht ließt braucht sich hier nicht drüber aufzuregen sondern sollte einfach mal alles lesen und nicht nur das, worüber man meckern kann!


Außerdem habe ich geschrieben, dass es auf die Hardware (Kühlung, Anzahl Laufwerke, Anzahl Grafikkarten) drauf ankommt.
Einen PC mit ner Wasserkühlung 2 Grafikkarten und was weiß ich ist klar dass das nicht in 10 Minuten geht.

Aber ein Gehäuse mit gutem Kabelmanagement und Platz hinterm Mainboard und nur dem Boxed, 1 HDD 1 DVD Laufwerk ist auf jeden Fall auch hübsch in 10 Minuten machbar. Ich mache am WE gerne mal Fotos von dem HTPC -.-


Also noch mal, Eure Rechner bekomme ich in der Zeit auch nicht aufgebaut aber der TE hat nicht geschrieben, welche Hardware verbaut wird, daher gehe ich einfach vom "Standart" aus und nein nicht den Standart von uns sondern der Standart von solchen Buden wie MF.
Also Boxed 1 HDD 1 DVD und das schafft auch Ihr in 10 Minuten mit oben genanntem Vorgehen.


----------

